# Here are a few of my mare!



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

What a cutie! And multi-talented too!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Feathers said:


>


Very BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Love your cart and Glenda Rose is a beauty. Nice to see everyone in a helmet too.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous mare...that's probably the prettiest shade of bay I've ever seen


----------



## abby_56789 (Dec 16, 2007)

I tottaly agree to the post above me^^
she is really gorgeous


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

I also agree with sara... Such a beautiful bay, and all together beautiful horse!


----------



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

LOVE HER!!!!!!!! Im a HUGE fan of drafts!


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for posting the pictures BluMagic. I appreciate it! 

Thank you for all of your comments...I too like her shade of bay. It is commonly known as 'red bay'... or perhaps better known as 'blood bay'. 

I feed her 'paprika' in the later winter months to start to 'prime' her spring coat. She also gets flaxseed. By springtime, she sheds her winter coat very quickly and has the prettiest 'purple/red coat. 

However, if I let it, the summer sun quickly bleaches out her color. I usually flysheet her in the summer though. 

You may or may have not heard...paprika is great at adding and darkening hair color. It's proven well for me and as you can see from the picture below...Rosie really likes it!!!


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!  She is really large! How old is she?
-Sarah


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

She'll be 23 this coming May. Yes, she is very old for a draft horse but you would never know it from her attitude. She 'loves' to trot and canter and 'go places'. She's a goof ball.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought she was a 6 year old!!!  
-Sarah


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

How funny :lol: she has paprika on her nose! she must really like it.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

:shock: WOW! i love chunkies with lots of feather  and look at that shine!  looks great especially for her age, do you show her then?


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope to show her in the National Western Stock show in 09, it's to late this year. But, no, I have never shown her. She was a carriage horse before I got her and I believe she was shown quite a bit when she was younger.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Your mare is very pretty, I too love her coloring! :mrgreen:


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww.. cute! I love horses with feathers!  


she looks good with a cart! Love her coloring!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm, I'm gonna go with Cheeky's stallion, Pacific :wink: 

So many to choose from though...way too many beautiful horses on this forum!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! She is sooooo BEAUTIFUL! She looks like such a sweetheart!!


----------



## CaEcho (May 7, 2008)

OMG she is stunning. How pretty!!!

how much paprkia do you feed? Just normal paprika?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Awww she's adorable! I love draft horses and she looks amazing for her age.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

She is just ADORABLE......Who is the Dapple grey in the background? :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is gorgeous, and looks fantastic for her age!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

shes huge!! and soo pretty!!
aww how cute!!
she looks like a big teddybear!


----------



## Krista S (Jul 5, 2007)

*paprika*

I know this is an older thread, but I'm hoping you still have the same email address and will see this reply. How much paprika does your horse get fed? I want to feed paprika to my black Paint mare, but don't know how much to give her. She's average size. I can't weigh it, so I'd need it in tsp. or tbsp. amounts. Thanks!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW SHE'S GEORGOUS!!!!
I love clydes and Glenda Rose is no excemption. I too love her color!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww, shes so pretty. I love clydesdales. I was also curious about the paprika thing. How much would you say to use and how often?


----------

